# More Electronics.......



## stonedeaf (Dec 3, 2008)

After an age of waiting due to misunderstandings, not reading messages and general kerfluffery this has finally materialised in my grubby little hands.










Not the most pristine of pieces but a very welcome addition to the fold. The strap is a strange choice for this piece looking as if it would be more at home on a horse 










The dial is quite spotted and the crystal is cracked at 9 o'clock but the movement seems to be working fine.










The defects are clearer on this snap including the watch moths teeth marks on the hands 










Someone has had a real go at trying to get the back off and I suspect the movement has to come out through the front, I'll check that out in time










It actually wears a lot better than the snaps might suggest - they always exaggerate blemishes - and I am very pleased with it.

It attracted me initially because of the dial, I think the combination of lines and raised hour markers is quite attractive, and the

fact that it was cheap had no influence on me whatsoever - honest it didn't - well perhaps a little - I still like it though - Honest - no really I do............:cheers:


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Lovely watch mate, I like Wittnauers. They do seem very rare though! How's the timekeeping?


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

I have three of these watches, one the same as the one posted, a black dial one, and an exhibition back. I also have an original box and papers. Silver Hawk overhauled them all earlier this year. Photos soon.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

And I have this one...which is very similar but without the cross hatch lines:


----------



## Sisyphus (Jun 3, 2009)

stonedeaf said:


> I am very pleased with it. It attracted me initially because of the dial, I think the combination of lines and raised hour markers is quite attractive, and the fact that it was cheap had no influence on me whatsoever honest it didn't - well perhaps a little - Istill like it though - Honest - no really I do............:cheers:


And I like mine, too. In fact, I rank it second in my humble collection of Wittnauer electronics, right after my Electro-Chron. (Unfortunately, I have only two Wittnauer electronics.) Seriously, I do like it and wear it often.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

going back to the first picture in the thread-anyone know where to get a black and brown strap like that-may not suit the wit so well but could look good with gold tone?


----------

